# Primary Amenorrhoea - My Unknown Curse



## noperiods (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I'm really glad I faced my fears and started properly investigating the world of infertility. I am 23 and desperate for a family but I never started my periods. I got to the age of 18 before being taken in by Prof Anderson at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary, who tells me that I don't produce enough hormones to make my ovaries work. Everything is fully formed, inside and out but my brain still thinks I am a child and nobody knows why. I am on Microgynon for an artificial cycle since I have already developed quite severe Osteoporosis. 

Has anyone else got this? Has anyone else even heard of it? The older I get, the more this affects me with all my friends and older siblings settling down with children. I do not want to be the token Aunt spinster, and some days I cannot even look at babies without crying. 

I'm so glad to have found you all.

Laura


----------



## shahina (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Laura  

I also have primary ammenhorea, I was 18 or 19 when i first had my period, thats if you want to call it a period, it was very light.

Then at the age of 20, i got adult acne and was put on the pill called Dianette, it got ride of my acne and made me have an artifcial period on a monthly basis, therefore, concealed my inability to have one naturally.

Last year, me and my husband decided we wanted to start a family and i stopped taking the pill, and i did not have a period  which made alarm bells ring inside my head. I thought i had premature ovarian faliure (POF), but i got my FSH blood results today and it was normal, meaning i should have a good ovarian reserve of eggs.

The reason why i am not having natural periods is becuase my body does not produce progesterone, my level is only 0.3 and it should be 30. The consultant told me not to worry as ovulation can be induced by medication if you have eggs, otherwise the other option is donor eggs.

I unfortunatly have other infertility factors other than just ovulation.

What blood tests have you had done? They should check your testosterone level, that could also be a factor of not having a period, ie too much androgen and not enough estrogen.

I'm glad i found your post as i dont think there are many women on here who have primary ammenhorea. I was lost when i first posted about ammenhorea.

You take care and dont worry. Not having a period does not mean that you cannot have a baby.

Lots of love and hugs.   
Shahina

PS..You also have the benefit of age on your side.


----------

